# DVD-Brennen UDF oder ISO



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
wann sollte man den beim DVD brennen ISo und wann UDF nehmen und welche Einstellungen in UDF?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Januar 2006)

Wikipedia hat dazu einen schönen Artikel:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Disk_Format


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Januar 2006)

Super Danke! Habe ich das also richtig verstanden das ich meine CD/DVD ´s nun zukünftig alle im UDF brennen sollte sofern sie nicht auf Win95 Systemen gelessen werden sollten.
Wie schauts den mit OS 9 aus?

Gruß


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Januar 2006)

OS 9.x hat eine eigene Extension für dasUDF-Format um die Datenträger ohne Probleme lesen zu können.
Joliet hingegen kann das OS 9.x nicht richtig interpretieren (abgeschnittene Dateinamen, usw.), hier würde man eine 3-rd party extension benötigen!


----------

